# Race Saturday - Boston



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

We're looking for additional crew this Saturday for a race (http://islandalliance.org/fundraising_Regatta.asp ) if anyone in the Boston area wants to experience the spinnaker rush on a CS 36T.

Message me if interested.


----------

